# Scotty has  know car so I biking where I can in Shawgunk mountain range of Ny



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2017)

I got my bike tuned up in Middletown made huge difference with tune up compared to last week when I did pre tune. I rode a nice 10 miles in little over an hour from Middletown NY main shopping area on Route 211 to Goshen TPK (it is not a turn pike just name of the road. About 10 miles to where o I live for now through hills of the Gunks a and beautiful view s to Bloomingburg in South Sullivan county. I tried but worth it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

